# Sous Vide vs Plain Hot Water



## johnh12 (Nov 23, 2017)

I don't think I'll be cooking anything from scratch Sous Vide but I really like the way reheated BBQ comes out using a pot of simmering, not boiling, water.
Is there any reason to buy a $100+ gadget for just reheating food?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2017)

johnh12 said:


> I don't think I'll be cooking anything from scratch Sous Vide but I really like the way reheated BBQ comes out using a pot of simmering, not boiling, water.
> Is there any reason to buy a $100+ gadget for just reheating food?




If all you want to do is reheat food, and you're happy with the Temp you're able to hold without using an SV, that's fine!!
As long as you keep the water Temp slightly below the internal Temp you took it to the first time, you won't have to worry about cooking it again.

Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 29, 2017)

Actually if all you want is to re-heat, a microwave works fine. Cut a small slit in your vac sealed bag and heat for a couple of minutes on high. I do it for PP at lunch at work a lot. Juicy and tender.
No need for an SV to just reheat stuff.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2017)

smokeymose said:


> Actually if all you want is to re-heat, a microwave works fine. Cut a small slit in your vac sealed bag and heat for a couple of minutes on high. I do it for PP at lunch at work a lot. Juicy and tender.
> *No need for an SV to just reheat stuff.*




True of Pulled Pork & things like that, but the Only Perfect way to reheat a leftover slice of Smoked Prime Rib is with an SV, or a similar way of holding water at the Temp you want. Anything else will overcook it.

Bear


----------

